# tally ies 7.2 release 1.12, need help regarding



## mobileman (Nov 7, 2006)

hi,
my friend installed tally ies 7.2 release 1.12 n pc. it asks the activation form.

hw can i make it?


or wht i hav to do?


----------



## rakeshishere (Nov 7, 2006)

One word answer--Buy it


----------



## mobileman (Nov 7, 2006)

could u pls orovide the rate of ths?i m in kerala.pls do rply here or pm me.


----------



## tuxfan (Nov 8, 2006)

Have a look at *www.tallysolutions.com for more help on buying tally


----------

